# Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!



## jobayer (10. März 2011)

Liebe Angelfreunde,
   ich war seit über zwanzig Jahre Angler auf der Insel Rügen. Ich zähle mich zu den Pionieren der Meerforellen- und Schleppangelei. Denke ich fünfzehn Jahre zurück war man mit diesen Angelmethoden weitestgehend alleine. Wenige teilten das Wissen und Neues wurde hart erarbeitet. Man investierte viele schöne Stunden beim Suchen neuer Methoden oder Hotspots. Hatte man die gefunden traf man selten auf andere Angler gleichen Kalibers. Die harte Schule war Garant für eine gewisse Etikette und so konnte man sicher sein, dass man bei einem Treffen Angler vor sich hatte, die die wesentlichen Ansichten teilten. Beispielsweise das Gefühl für den Abstand zum Nachbarn beim Wurfangeln.

   Die Welt dreht sich aber weiter. Wer heute an einem schönen und vielversprechenden Tag zum Mefowatangeln auf Rügen zu einer guten Stelle fährt erlebt sein blaues Wunder. Ich zählte schon zwanzig Angler und war im letzten Jahr Zeuge eines Streitgespräches mit fast handgreiflichem Ausgang. (Jemand hatte kreuz geworfen) Nun frage ich mich woher dieses plötzliche und breite Interesse an der Angelei auf Mefo und vor allem dieser plötzliche Anstieg auf der Insel Rügen kommt. 

   Unterhält man sich mit den Newcomern wird schnell klar woher das Wissen und oft auch die falschen und überzogenen Erwartungen stammen. Es gab und gibt Zeitgenossen die sehr freizügig mit Informationen sind und nicht die Übertreibung scheuen. Besonders meine ich hier die Guids und andere Geschäftemacher. Jeder Fang wird z.B. im Internet werbewirksam breitgetreten und so der Angelhype weiter befeuert. In der Folge ergeben sich versch. Dinge. So sind zu manchen Zeiten bestimmte Angelmethoden nicht mehr möglich. (Das Spiroquerwerfen mit Fliege ist beispielsweise schlicht unmöglich wenn man von einer Meute aus vier Anglern eingekreist wird.) Weiter bilden sich Barrieren zwischen den Sportsfreunden, die alleine aus dem Stress der Überfüllung resultieren. Das Hobby verliert für Alle erheblich an Qualität.

   Meine persönliche Schmerzgrenze wurde im letzten Jahr überschritten und so steuere ich dies Jahr eine andere Gegend zum Fischen an. Es ist vielleicht ganz gut mal was Neues zu testen.


Allen ausharrenden Rügenveteranen kann ich nur raten, mit den Stellen und Methoden die die Guids und Reiseautoren noch nicht breit getreten haben sehr verschwiegen umzugehen. Den Kontakt zu diesen Vorboten des „Angelkollapses“ verweigere ich persönlich grundsätzlich.

   Macht’s Gut!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. März 2011)

*AW: Fagen ist silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

Ein Mann vom Fach, sehr schön. Ein paar Kumpels und ich wollen dieses jahr auch in's Meerforellenangeln einsteigen und Rügen unsicher machen, vielleicht kannst du uns paar erfolgversprechende Stellen verraten? Möglichst abgelegen und mit Fanggarantie!
Gruß


----------



## Brikz83 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Fagen ist silber, schweigen ist Gold!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ein Mann vom Fach, sehr schön. Ein paar Kumpels und ich wollen dieses jahr auch in's Meerforellenangeln einsteigen und Rügen unsicher machen, vielleicht kannst du uns paar erfolgversprechende Stellen verraten? Möglichst abgelegen und mit Fanggarantie!
> Gruß


 
eine gewagte Kombination, also ich hätte die dann auch gerne :m


achso, Willkommen im AB und viel Spaß beim stöbern |wavey:


----------



## Waveman (10. März 2011)

*AW: Fagen ist silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

Hallo Jobayer,
wie du ja auch schon richtig schreibst, dreht sich die Welt und Dinge verändern sich. Also, entweder man passt sich den veränderten Bedingungen an oder man ist raus… (siehe auch Dinosaurier J).
Autofahren war vor zwanzig Jahren ja auch entspannter und du fährst doch sicherlich immer noch… oder suchst du die jetzt abgelegene Waldwege oder stillgelegte Flugplätze zum fahren?
Sicherlich wird das Mefo Angeln „gehypt“ und auch ich wünsche mir manchmal wieder leere Top Spots auch wenn ich „erst“ seit zwölf Jahren in der Ostsee stehe…
Andererseits ist dieses Fischen eben auch etwas ganz besonderes und warum sollte es nicht, und genau deshalb, auch andere Menschen in seinen Bann ziehen dürfen.
Des Weiteren habe ich ne Menge netter Leute getroffen, von denen gelernt, mich ausgetauscht oder auch mein Wissen an „Newbies“ weiter gegeben. 
Da die Ostseeküste ja groß ist und selbst Rügen über eine Küstenlänge von 574 km verfügt, findet man fast immer einen „ruhigen“ Platz, wenn man denn möchte…

Also nicht ärgern und auf zu neuen Ufern…

Gruß
Stefan

PS. Habe mir letztes Wochenende auch einen einsamen Strand gesucht und gefunden, allerdings in SH.


----------



## BB-cruiser (10. März 2011)

*AW: Fagen ist silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

@ Waveman #6

@ jobayer nicht schlecht fürs erste Posting aber hättest du damals auf der Arbeit nicht Fotos von deinen Fischen gezeigt und nicht erzählt wo du die leckeren Kerle gefangen hast  wer weiß vielleicht hättest du heute noch Platz auf Rügen unserer größten deutschen Insel


----------



## Eisbär14 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Fagen ist silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

Kein schlechter Post,
aber der Andrang zu Mefo legt sich bald wieder,denn wenn es so weiter geht haben die Fischer und unsere werten '' _Gastangler_'' die Bestände bald wieder in den Keller gebracht(wie meiner Meinung schon mit dem Hecht geschehen).
Da wird an den Stränden bestimmt schon mal der eine oder andere mit einer Rechenschwäche anzutreffen sein(nö ,zählen kann ich nich)
Aber wen soll das schon stören,sind ja nur ein paar Euros die in Besatz und Aufzucht reingehen............


----------



## barschkönig (10. März 2011)

*AW: Fagen ist silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

Also erstmal willkommen im Board.

Und gleich mal ne Frage: Was ist eigentlich dein Problem? 
Die Ostsee ist doch nicht deine die ist für jedermann zugänglich und jeder kann auf Meerforelle fischen. Das ist in Binnengewässern nicht anders, wer zuerst da ist, malt zuerst.
Damit muss jeder Leben. 
Und es ist halt eine Veränderung abgelaufen. Das Angeln auf Meerforelle ist in den vergangenen Jahren immer interessanter geworden und für viele ist es der besondere Reiz den Fisch der tausend Würfe zu fangen. 
Ich habe auch vor 3 Jahren angefangen auf Meerforelle zu angeln und einen früh war auch meine Stelle besetzt dann musste ich eben ein paar Meter weiter laufen.
Und zu dem über Kreuz werfen, da muss man sich unter einander einigen können. Und wenn solche Kaoten neben einem stehen die dann ausrasten wenn man mal über Kreuz wirft muss man halt ein paar Meter weg gehen. Wie heisst es so schön: Der Klügere gibt nach:m


----------



## Jacky Fan (10. März 2011)

*AW: Fagen ist silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

Für mich zählt das Fachsimpeln und Teilen der Fangfreude auch zum Angeln


----------



## Steinbuttt (10. März 2011)

*AW: Fagen ist silber, schweigen ist Gold!*



Waveman schrieb:


> Hallo Jobayer,
> wie du ja auch schon richtig schreibst, dreht sich die Welt und Dinge verändern sich. Also, entweder man passt sich den veränderten Bedingungen an oder man ist raus… (siehe auch Dinosaurier J).
> Autofahren war vor zwanzig Jahren ja auch entspannter und du fährst doch sicherlich immer noch… oder suchst du die jetzt abgelegene Waldwege oder stillgelegte Flugplätze zum fahren?
> Sicherlich wird das Mefo Angeln „gehypt“ und auch ich wünsche mir manchmal wieder leere Top Spots auch wenn ich „erst“ seit zwölf Jahren in der Ostsee stehe…
> ...


 
|good: Ganz meine Meinung! #6



			
				Jacky Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich zählt das Fachsimpeln und Teilen der Fangfreude auch zum Angeln


 
Geht mir genauso!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## gründler (10. März 2011)

*AW: Fagen ist silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

Und wenn es wirklich mal zuviel wird kann man sich ja verstecken...

http://www.handelsblatt.com/technol...r-forscher-entwickeln-tarnmantel/3394262.html

lg|wavey:


----------



## magnus12 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Fagen ist silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

Der Mann spricht mir aus der Seele! 

Ich selbst habe übrigens seit letzten September keinen Maßigen Fisch mehr nach haus gebracht - und schon genausolange weder mit Fängen geprahlt noch Infos rausgerückt!  :m 
Das soll mir mal einer nachmachen|stolz:


----------



## fischlandmefo (10. März 2011)

*AW: Fagen ist silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

Fangstellen niemals verraten das hab ich hier längst gelernt#d!!!
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Rosi (10. März 2011)

*AW: Fagen ist silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

In der Fisch und Fang war vor ein paar Monaten ein interessanter Artikel über die Mefofischerei in der Wohlenberger Wiek. Zu Wendezeiten ein geheimer Geheimtip für Leute mit Mefonase. Wer hatte hier im Osten schon eine Mefonase? Die Nachzucht Programme liefen noch nicht und in Ostseenähe wurde man von den Grenzern mißtrauisch beäugt. 
Na jedenfalls schafften es die Leute etwa 2 Jahre lang, die Wiek als Geheimtipp zu händeln. Heute sind viele Stellen überlaufen, meist in Parkplatznähe. Und hier ist das Stichwort.
Es gibt an unseren Stränden genug gute Mefostellen, die besten muß man sich erlaufen. Na und, dann geh ich eben noch 2km und hab meine Ruhe. Meerforellen wandern. Gerade jetzt muß man eben ein wenig beobachten. Und zwar die Sonne. Wohin scheint sie zuerst? Wohin recht lange? Dort erwärmt sich... brauch ich nicht schreiben, ist klar. 
Es ist Unfug von Mefostellen zu reden wie von Pilzstellen. Pilze wandern nicht. Deshalb bleibt die Pilz Stelle auch Familiengeheimnis.
Aber Meerforellen sind jedes Jahr wo anders. Wer die Strände kennt, der findet das logisch. Denn sie verändern sich mit Strömung und Abbrüchen, mit Buhnenbau und nach jedem Sturm. Fragt die Watangler, die im Frühjahr ihre alten Steine nicht mehr wieder finden.


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. März 2011)

*AW: Fagen ist silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

Ein ausgezeichnetes Statement von Rosi!
Die Geschichte ist so berechenbar. Alles rennt 1.) zu Steilküsten (obwohl Mefos nicht klettern ) 2.) zu Leopardengrund ( obwohl die Lieblingsbeute der Forelle auf Sand wohnt ) und an Kaps bzw. Vorsprüngen. Wenn dann noch ein Parkplatz in der Nähe ist, könnte man auch gleich mit einem Bauchladen Bier an Mefoangler verkaufen.
Am besten, man kauft sich dann noch irgendwelche Bücher irgendwelcher Banden um auch sicher zu sein, wirklich auf Plätze zu fahren, die täglich zweimal durchgeharkt werden. Echt süß!
Solang das so bleibt, findet sich noch immer ein guter Platz für den, der bereit ist zu laufen und zu denken.
Petri


----------



## volkerm (10. März 2011)

*AW: Fagen ist silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

Interressant auch, die Weisheiten der Gurus zu ignorieren.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## silversucker (10. März 2011)

*AW: Fagen ist silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

lieber rüganer pionier,
vor wievielen jahren hast du den aufgehört viele schöne
stunden in das suchen von neuen hotspots zu investieren,
muss ja schon viele jahre her sein. ansonsten müßtest du heutzutage ja nicht mehr mit dem pöbel zusammenhocken.
vielleicht solltest du ja noch mal die harte schule des
" auch mal ein bisschen weiter laufen" durchmachen.
wenn das nicht gegen die etikette verstößt!

gruß silversucker


----------



## Fynn_sh (11. März 2011)

*AW: Fagen ist silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

@Barschkönig




> Was ist eigentlich dein Problem?
> Die Ostsee ist doch nicht deine die ist für jedermann zugänglich und jeder kann auf Meerforelle fischen. Das ist in Binnengewässern nicht anders, wer zuerst da ist, malt zuerst.
> Damit muss jeder Leben.



Aha...deswegen auch die sau teuren und begrenzten Tageskarten an irgendwelchen Forellenbächen in Süddeutschland. 
Was meinst du wie groß das Geheule wäre, wenn die Jahreskarte für die Ostsee plötzlich 200€ und die Tageskarte 20€ kostet?
Dazu 'ne Entnahmeregelung von einem Fisch pro Tag und drei pro Woche. 

Ich fänds sau geil #6




> Das Angeln auf Meerforelle ist in den vergangenen Jahren immer interessanter geworden und für viele ist es der besondere Reiz den Fisch der tausend Würfe zu fangen.


Das Angeln auf Meerforelle ist interessanter? 
Sind die Fische silberner geworden? 
Wetter besser? 
Etwa mehr Fische? 
Spökets fliegen besser?

Nee gar nix ist interessanter geworden, es wurde einfach nur saumäußig gehyped über's Internet. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Spontan fällt mir kein einziger "Einheimischer" ein, der die Meerforellenangelei heutzutage als interessanter bezeichnen würde, das volle Gegenteil ist der Fall. 



> Und zu dem über Kreuz werfen, da muss man sich unter einander einigen können.



Was soll ich mich denn da einigen? #d
Normalerweise sollte man gar nicht so dicht an einen Mitangler heranfischen, dass man überhaupt über Kreuz werfen könnte.
200m Abstand ist die Devise! 

@Threadersteller

ich verstehe dich sowas von #6


----------



## janko (11. März 2011)

*AW: Fagen ist silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

@ jobayer

Danke ! #6


----------



## RibnitzerJung (11. März 2011)

*AW: Fagen ist silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

Irgendiwe kommt mir das bekannt vor... aber so eine disskusion, da kann man eben nicht auf einen Nenner kommen...
Die langjährigen Küstenangler, naja, die nervt es eben, dass es Leute gibt, die immer dreister werden...

Kommt mir aber teilweise auch so vor wie im urlaub in spanien, morgens halb 5 aufstehen um erstmal ein handtuch auf die liege zu legen...^^
So ähnlich funzt es ja auch schon beim Brückenangeln... da stellen sich manche Leute um 5 nachmittags auf die Seebrücke und legen ihre Ruten ab, um die besten Plätze zu reservieren, wenn es dann 22 Uhr losgehen kann...

da ärgert man sich schon, wenn man als einheimischer um 9 kommt, gemütlich aufbauen will und dann ist die brücke knackenvoll... 

so ähnlich verhält es sich ja jetzt auch mit dem mefoangeln... also ich kann den ärger teilweise gut verstehen...
da ist dann aber eben der vorteil, das es bei mefos zum glück auf keine fest stellen angewiesen ist...

aber grundsätzlich denke ich auch, bei fängen gerne etwas sagen wie: fischland oder so... aber wer den genauen strandabschnitt sagt ist selber schuld...

aber etwas wo ich mich drüber aufrege ist dieser turistenangelschein, den man sich im sommer kaufen kann bei uns und dann drei monate angeln kann, ohne einbe rüfung abzulegen... frag ich mich wozu ich damals einen angelschein gemacht habe...


----------



## Küstenhunter (11. März 2011)

*AW: Fagen ist silber, schweigen ist Gold!*



jobayer schrieb:


> Liebe Angelfreunde,
> ich war seit über zwanzig Jahre Angler auf der Insel Rügen. Ich zähle mich zu den Pionieren der Meerforellen- und Schleppangelei. Denke ich fünfzehn Jahre zurück war man mit diesen Angelmethoden weitestgehend alleine. Wenige teilten das Wissen und Neues wurde hart erarbeitet. Man investierte viele schöne Stunden beim Suchen neuer Methoden oder Hotspots. Hatte man die gefunden traf man selten auf andere Angler gleichen Kalibers. Die harte Schule war Garant für eine gewisse Etikette und so konnte man sicher sein, dass man bei einem Treffen Angler vor sich hatte, die die wesentlichen Ansichten teilten. Beispielsweise das Gefühl für den Abstand zum Nachbarn beim Wurfangeln.
> 
> Die Welt dreht sich aber weiter. Wer heute an einem schönen und vielversprechenden Tag zum Mefowatangeln auf Rügen zu einer guten Stelle fährt erlebt sein blaues Wunder. Ich zählte schon zwanzig Angler und war im letzten Jahr Zeuge eines Streitgespräches mit fast handgreiflichem Ausgang. (Jemand hatte kreuz geworfen) Nun frage ich mich woher dieses plötzliche und breite Interesse an der Angelei auf Mefo und vor allem dieser plötzliche Anstieg auf der Insel Rügen kommt.
> ...


Ich kenn das auch noch das Fischen was Du meinst,
aber in Schlesw./Holst. doch das ist Geschichte
Alles verändert sich,....|uhoh:...ob zum guten oder schlechten....wie man es sieht...|wavey:
tight lines nach Rügen....und einen gruß aus Lübeck


----------



## angel-yogi (11. März 2011)

*AW: Fagen ist silber, schweigen ist Gold!*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Also erstmal willkommen im Board.
> 
> Und gleich mal ne Frage: Was ist eigentlich dein Problem?
> Die Ostsee ist doch nicht deine die ist für jedermann zugänglich und jeder kann auf Meerforelle fischen. Das ist in Binnengewässern nicht anders, wer zuerst da ist, malt zuerst.
> ...







WOW........welche Lebensweisheit aus Dir spricht !!!!

Wie alt bist DU....?????.......16 Jahre alt.....???????

Da bist Du ja gerade trocken hinter den Ohren !!!!#d


----------



## barschkönig (11. März 2011)

*AW: Fagen ist silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

In Zukunft werd ich mein Bild und mein Alter wegmachen wenn man hier so vollgemotzt wird#d Welche Lebensweisheit? Soll ich erst 50 sein damit ich hier mitschreiben kann oder was???



@Fynn

Es geht doch hier um die Ostsee und die ist um einiges Größer als ein kleiner Bach und in Süddeutschland an kleinen Bächen kann ich es verstehen.

Wiso soll das nicht interessanter geworden sein? Für einige Leute ist die Angelei auf Meerforelle sehr interessant. Auch wenn das meiste übers Internet verbreitet wurde und in Angelzeitschriften drüber geschrieben wurde. 

Klar kann man sich da einigen. Mit den meisten Menschen kann man normal reden und wenn dann einer kommt und stellt sich neben mir dann geh ich halt ein paar Meter weg.


----------



## Truttafriend (11. März 2011)

*AW: Fagen ist silber, schweigen ist Gold!*



angel-yogi schrieb:


> WOW........welche Lebensweisheit aus Dir spricht !!!!
> 
> Wie alt bist DU....?????.......16 Jahre alt.....???????
> 
> Da bist Du ja gerade trocken hinter den Ohren !!!!#d



Dennoch ist er so reif, dass er seine Meinung ohne persönliche Angriffe deutlich machen kann. Meinen Respekt dafür.

Bitte diskutiert sachlich und ohne persönliche Beleidigungen weiter.


----------



## donlotis (11. März 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

Solange es noch Mefo-Angler gibt die (auch hier im Board) händeringend nach einer Wathose in XXL oder größer fragen, dürfte sich ganz gewiss immer eine schöne und leere Stelle finden lassen. :m

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Zoidberg (11. März 2011)

*AW: Fagen ist silber, schweigen ist Gold!*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> ...Was soll ich mich denn da einigen? #d
> Normalerweise sollte man gar nicht so dicht an einen Mitangler heranfischen, dass man überhaupt über Kreuz werfen könnte.
> 200m Abstand ist die Devise!



Das ist der entscheidene Punkt. Man muß sich mit der Situation zwar arrangieren, aber der Anstand fehlt sehr oft. Wenn ich mich zwischen Bier trinkenden und rumgröllenden Chaoten einreihen will, dann geh ich zum Heringsangeln.

Trauern wir nicht der Vergangenheit hinterher. Leichte Atmungsaktive kaufen, Strecke machen und in Abgeschiedenheit das Hobby genießen. Und hoffen, dass der Hype sich legt.

greetz


----------



## silversucker (11. März 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

@ angelyogi   "wia alt bist du eigentlich...."

auf jeden fall ist er mit seine 16 jahren deutlich weiser
als du es höchstwahrscheinlich jemals sein wirst.

 Es erstaunt mich das jemand der so eine dämliche
antwort, auf ein erstaunlich wohlüberlegtes, sinniges
 statement ( nicht nur für dieses alter) gibt, überhaupt ne
tastatur bedienen kann.

silversucker


----------



## Zoidberg (11. März 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

contenance, leute. sonst hat der mod bald was zu tun.


----------



## volkerm (11. März 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

Moin,

lustig hier.
Das erinnert mich alljährlich an die Thematik, daß alle Welt zu Ferienbeginn losfährt, und sich dann über Staus ärgert.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## silversucker (11. März 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

kanns auch noch mal sachlich darstellen:

angleryogi ist nicht mit einem einzigen wort auf barschkönigs beitrag und dessen inhalt eingegangen.
er hat ihm schlichtweg, aufgrund seines alters, das recht 
abgesprochen an diskussionen teilnehmen zu dürfen.

sorry aber bei soviel überheblichkeit und diskriminierung
anderer, kocht mir das blut.

gruß silversucker


----------



## BB-cruiser (11. März 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

und so wurde aus silversucker schwupps silversurfer :m ich darf das ich bin schon alt :q


----------



## eddy (11. März 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

@barschkönig |wavey:|wavey:

Laß alles so wie es ist, freue mich über jeden der so viel Selbstvertrauen ausstrahlt wie du.#6#6#6:vik:

Mach einfach weiter wie bisher.:q:q

gruß eddy


----------



## volkerm (11. März 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

Es ist völlig unangebracht, und für die Verfasser peinlich, sich aufgrund höheren Alters Arroganz heraus zu nehmen.


----------



## Spaceguppy (12. März 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

Moin,
es ging ja mal ursprünglich um das Schweigen.
Hier gebe ich dem Themenstarter zu 100% Recht und zwar nicht nur an der Ostsee, sondern in allen anglerischen Bereichen. Es gibt eben eine Generation von Anglern, die alles auf dem Silbertablett braucht und es gegen den nötigen Obulus auch bekommt. Wer sich dann immer noch den "Fisch der tausend Würfe" in die Tasche lügen muss, um das eigene Ego aufzubrezeln, wird entsprechende Hartnäckigkeit an den Tag legen. MeFo-Angeln boomt doch nicht zuletzt deshalb, weil es sooo einfach ist.
Dass es Jobayer evtl. gar nicht um Fisch geht, sondern darum, dass Atmosphäre und Ethos der Fischerei versaut werden, ziehen natürlich die Kenner der ominösen Geheimspots nicht im Betracht. 

Gruß
Christian

PS: Zum Fachsimpeln - Vielleicht treffe ich am Strand die falschen Leute, aber ich werde IMMER und AUSSCHLIEßLICH mit irgendwelchem geistigen Müll zu Gerätequatsch belästigt (Welche Schnur fischst Du denn? etc.)


----------



## silversucker (12. März 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

bei über 2200 km deutscher ostseeküste,
wird jeder, für den das im vordergrund steht, eine
ungestörte ecke finden um athmosphäre und ethos einzuatmen.
wenn man sich dann aber trotzdem wissentlich  an die
überlaufenen hotspots stellt (weil man sich dort wohl höhere
chancen ausrechnet ), sollte man sich auch nicht beschweren.
ich fische auch seit über 20 jahren mit der spinnrute an der
küste. aber gerade deshalb kann ich nachvollziehen das viele
andere inzwischen auch auf den geschmack gekommen sind.

gruß silversucker


----------



## OssiHWI (12. März 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

ich erdreiste mich jetzt mal diesen Trööt zusammen zufassen:

1. Der eine weiss mehr als der andere
2. Der eine fängt mehr als der andere
3. Der eine angelt mehr als der andere
4. der eine fischt selektiver als der andere

Leute, vielleicht solltet ihr euch mal ins Wasser stellen anstatt euch hier die Köppe einzuhauen. Die Saison steht vor der Tür....:m


----------



## donlotis (12. März 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

Ich würde mich für dieses Jahr gerne unter Punkt 2 und 3 vormerken lassen! Danke schön! :m

Gruß donlotis


----------



## holgerson (12. März 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

Wer früher suchen konnte der kann es auch heute.
Ich war heute los und alle "Hotspots" waren überlaufen. Da bin ich an einen Stand gefahren denn ich vor ca. 10 Jahren das letzte Mal befischt habe.
Was soll ich sagen es war traumhaft und ich war allein.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (12. März 2011)

*AW: Fagen ist silber, schweigen ist Gold!*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> @Barschkönig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
DEM ist nichts mehr zuzufügen...
Leider kann ich euch sehr gut verstehen...
Vor 15 Jahren traf ich vielleicht alle 2 oder 3 Trips mal jemanden am Strand...
Gut, es war auch weniger Fisch am Start aber darum ging es damals nicht.
Jetzt haben wir einen sehr guten bestand durch KÜNSTLICHE Aufzucht und viel Arbeit der Angelvereine.
Nur wie lange noch wenn alle Grönis abgeschlagen werden...
Die Vereine hoffe darauf das der Bestand sich bald von alleine Reproduziert aberwie soll das gehen wenn die Forellen VOR ihrer ersten Rückreise an den "Galgen" der Fleischmacher hängen???
Dieses Jahr waren in WH am "besten" Tag 61 (in Worten: EINUNDSECHZIG!!!!) Angler im Wasser... |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Jeder Forellenpuff bietet da mehr privatsphäre...
Ich bin froh über mein Sit on Top Kajak, da können mich die anderen mal am Paddel lecken...
Ich fahre an meine Plätze :m
Oder fische dort wo "die anderen" ihr Blinker nicht hinbekommen :q

Greetz

Mirco

PS: Wie schon im MeFofänge Trööt, mein Wunsch: 20,- mindestens für ne Jahreskarte (und die Kohle zu 100% in die Besatzmaßnahmen!!!), 45´er besser 50ér Mindestmaß und maximale Entnahme von 3 Fischen am Tag!!!

PPS: @ Silversucker: jaja ich weiß |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|schlaf:


----------



## silversucker (12. März 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

@ bootangler

nö weißt du gar nicht,
denn was du unter P.S. geschrieben hast 
finde ich gut und richtig.

gruß bea


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (12. März 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

Dann weiß ich nicht wieso du mich im MeFo fänge Trööt als "den größten Abschläger" bezeichnest hast...
Und nur weil ich jeden morgen unterwegs bin und schrieb das ich MAX 1 Fisch am Tag entnehme heißt das nicht das ich jeden Tag eine entnehme.

Aber wenn du dich da einfach nur "verlesen" hast und deshalb dieses Posting geschrieben hast, aber ansonsten mit meinen "Idealen" konform gehst bin ich positiv überrascht und entschuldige mich für mein ironisches Postig... 

Grüße und Petri (für die nun wirklich VOR DER TÜR STEHENDE SAISON) an alle "Selektiven" MeFo angler die sich auch über einen Fisch freuen können der noch ein paar Zentimeter zulegen kann nachdem er gerade maßig unseren Köder nahm ... :q


----------



## fischlandmefo (12. März 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> ich erdreiste mich jetzt mal diesen Trööt zusammen zufassen:
> 
> 1. Der eine weiss mehr als der andere
> 2. Der eine fängt mehr als der andere
> ...


Jawohl 100% richtig,ist wirklich lustig hier!!! Wenn erst jeder 
wieder sein Fischlein gefangen hat, ist es wieder ruhiger hier! 
Ich habe heute unseren ortsansässigen Fischer beobachtet,das war wirklich lustig() wie er da den Brandungs-bzw.Watanglern die Netze vor die Ruten geworfen hat....!Also ich hatte richtig Wut im Bauch...und Gedanken wie zB.Loch ins Boot oder Netz rausziehen...!!! Naja Sachbeschädigung ist ja stafbar.Aber normal ist das nicht!
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## silversucker (12. März 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

@ bootangler

also,
ich habe dich überhaupt nicht als "größten Abschläger" bezeichnet.
ich habe nur mal hochgerechnet wieviele fische zusammenkämen
wenn man über die saison jeden tag eine mitnehmen würde.
von der menge hätte ich jahrelang gut obwohl ich auch öfter am start bin. das wort abknüppeln habe ich in anführungstriche
gesetzt, weil ich das aus deinem posting übernommen
habe, das ist deine wortwahl.
das ich dich so  ( oder auch zu ) heftig anging, liegt daran das
ich es nicht vertragen kann das du und viele, viele andere
einheimische meinen, gegenüber anglern die von weiter weg
kommen oder noch nicht solange dabei sind,
irgendwelche besitzstandsrechte haben.
ich wohn auch ( fast ) an der küste und bin seit 20 jahren dabei
und mir geht es auch auf den sack das viele spots
inzwischen total überfüllt sind und  die spackenquote dort
deutlich zu hoch ist, trotzdem gehört die ostsee allen
und man niemandem das recht absprechen dort zu fischen.
aber grade an der ostsee kann man sich doch seine ganz eigenen, einsamen spots erlaufen ( oder auch erpaddeln).

gruß silversucker


----------



## scripophix (13. März 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

Nun denn, es fahren am Weekend Tausende Mefojäger ans Wasser, bevölkern die Standardstellen und versenken ihre Montagen.

Fangen tun regelmäßig immer dieselben Angler.

Tja, es gibt zwei Arten Mefo-Angler: Die Fänger und die Nixfänger (Wenigfänger). Letztere zahlen viel für wenig. Und das hilft bei der Entwicklung der Methoden, der Techniken, der Köder, der Analysen...

Ich werde meine Spots weiter in Ruhe "beglücken" (kennt eh kaum einer).

Und wenn  da mal ein Newcomer steht, dann schnacken wir ...


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (13. März 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*



silversucker schrieb:


> .
> ich wohn auch ( fast ) an der küste und bin seit 20 jahren dabei
> und mir geht es auch auf den sack das viele spots
> inzwischen total überfüllt sind und die spackenquote dort
> ...


 

Na siehste, dann denken wir so ziemlich gleich ;-)
Denn ich ärgere mich lediglich über diese "Mefogötter" die aus allem einen RIESEN Hokuspokus machen obwohl es eigentlich lediglich eine "Wurf-Fleißarbeit" ist...
Den "Newcomern" einen Bären aufbinden und sich selber in den Himmel loben...|bla:
Du glaubst nicht was ich schon für Abenteurliche Geschichten am Strad gehört habe...|bigeyes
Ausserdem hasse ich diese "Bis zum Hals ins Wasser stampfer" und sich dabei noch zwischen zwei Angler drängen die vielleicht 40 m auseinanderstehen...|gr:
Und komischerweise sind es dann immer die selben Autokennzeichen wenn ich dann auf den Parkplatz gehe....#c

Nun ja, wie gestern geschrieben, Petri Heil denen die es verdient haben, ich geh jetzt anne Kyst :q:q:q


----------



## Tüdde (13. März 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

Wir haben allein hier in MV gut 2000km Küste. Ich verstehe nicht, warum hier manche gerade so schreiben, als bestünde an unseren Stränden schon Seuchengefahr, weil sich zu viele Säugetiere auf kleinem Raum drängen. |uhoh:
Ich denke mal das Problem ist nicht, dass sich nach und nach immer mehr Angler für den - wie ich finde - schönsten Fisch in unseren Breiten interessieren, sondern eher, dass viele damit noch nicht richtig umgehen wollen. Es liegt alles am Angler selbst, wie viel Stress er sich an einem einzigen Angeltag macht.
Na klar ärgert man sich ein wenig, wenn man am Strand entlang guckt und erstmal einen Haufen Angler sieht. Aber wenn man mal über Kreuz geworfen hat, gibt man Handzeichen, kurbelt den plastischen Fang zu sich heran, löst die Haken und macht dabei keinen angepissten Eindruck. Wohlwissend, dass das an einem stark befischten Hotspot auch mal vorkommen kann. Leute die Sich wegen sowas fast das Prügel kriegen, gehören entweder in die Klapse oder zum Heringsangeln. 

Ich geh dann jetzt mal zur Massenkundgebung... ähm ich meinte zum Meerforellenangeln.


----------



## Gardenfly (13. März 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

Hast du mehr Mefoangler, hast du auch mal Gehör bei den Politikern, vielleicht opfern die dann die Wählerstimmen der Netzleger .
Auch Renaturierungsprogramme werden nach öffentlich Interesse geplant, man muss nur die "Neuen" dafür sensibilisieren.


----------



## Schutenpiet (13. März 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

;+ *boooaaah ist das alles wichtig*... Erste Stunde Unterricht zum Jagdschein..Zitat: Wild ist herrenlos! Das gleiche gilt für Fische. Immer diese ätzenden Neiddiskussionen, darüber, was sich gehört oder auch nicht, von selbsternannten Fachleuten oder auch nicht...usw. *Angeln ist für mich Freizeitgestaltung!* Das soll es auch bleiben und ich freue mich immer, auch mal andere Loits kennen zu lernen. Und wenn die dann auch noch Fische fangen, dann fällt mir ein, warum ich an die Küste gehe :q
Wenn also andere zu den sogenannten Hotspots (definiert durch selbsternannte Fachleute) gehen und am liebsten einen Zaun drumrum hätten und wenn das die Mehrheit der Angler so sehen würde, würde ich sofort meine Ausrüstung schreddern und kompostieren. Also: wenn Ihr mich an der Küste trefft, seid gewiß..ich gönn euch den Fisch! Denn selbst Wild ist nur so lange herrenlos, bis es sich ein erfolgreicher Jäger, respektive Angler durch erfolgreiches Nachstellen aneignet!
In dem Sinne Petri und tight lines. :m
Piet


----------



## Tino (13. März 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

Dann braucht ja vor mir niemand Angst zu haben.

Weder die Forellen noch irgendwelche Angler.

Denn zum ersten mach ich diese Angelei erst seit 3 Jahren und hab beim Watangeln noch *nie* eine gefangen.(aber gesehen)
Trotzdem macht es mir Spass andere Angler am Wasser zu treffen( Mefohunter Rolf)zu quatschen und zu angeln.

Die Ruhe zu genießen und einfach mit mir mal alleine sein zu können.

Dabei ist es mir garnicht sooo wichtig ob ich was fang oder nicht,denn für mich ist der Weg mein Ziel.

Stehen zu viele an der Ecke wo ich reinwollte ,fahre ich eben woanders hin und heul nicht rum.


----------



## marioschreiber (13. März 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn also andere zu den sogenannten Hotspots (definiert durch selbsternannte Fachleute) gehen und am liebsten einen Zaun drumrum hätten ...



Wenn ich im Lotto gewinne, dann kaufe ich den kompletten Strand von Weißenhaus (Eitz).
Nicht weil ich den so toll finde, nein nur um zu sehen wie hoch ich den Eintritt treiben könnte ! :q:q:q

Zum Thema : Ist es mir irgendwo zu voll, dann fahre ich halt woanders hin !


----------



## BB-cruiser (14. März 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

Wenn der Bulli läuft


----------



## marioschreiber (14. März 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

Der läuft !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Auch mit ohne TÜV !


----------



## BB-cruiser (14. März 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*



 und das ist gut so ,auf zu geheimen Geheimplätzen die keiner kennt nicht mal man selbst


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

...keine Frage...ist sicherlich ein leidiges thema, aber ich habe auch am we feststellen müssen, das so einige plätze besetzt waren... ja, und was macht man dann? richtig... neue plätze erkunden, und siehe da, schöne neue standplätze gefunden... und wenn ich allein an dieses jahr denke, dann war ich schon 7-8 mal oben, und bis auf sonntag war es schön ruhig... also, ich kanns verkraften.... wie heißt es noch so schön... der klügere gibt nach... und fängt meist auch den fisch...:vik:


----------



## Dr. Komix (15. März 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

Das Problem ist "Hausgemacht"!
Wir Mefo Angler sind konzertiert im Forum und halten alle anderen (Angelmagazine, Fischer, Mefo-Touristen und uns selbst) auf dem laufenden ;-)


----------



## Fynn_sh (15. März 2011)

*AW: Fagen ist silber, schweigen ist Gold!*



barschkönig schrieb:


> @Fynn
> 
> Es geht doch hier um die Ostsee und die ist um einiges Größer als ein kleiner Bach und in Süddeutschland an kleinen Bächen kann ich es verstehen.



Klar ist die Ostsee größer, die Anglerzahlen steigen aber absolut überproportional. 
Wir haben aus Spaß mal grob überschlagen wie viele Angler sich an einem Sonntag nur in der inneren Eckernförder Bucht aufgehalten haben, bei 0° Außentemperatur und so gut wie keiner Fangaussichten. Es waren über 200 |rolleyes



> Wiso soll das nicht interessanter geworden sein? Für einige Leute ist die Angelei auf Meerforelle sehr interessant. Auch wenn das meiste übers Internet verbreitet wurde und in Angelzeitschriften drüber geschrieben wurde.



Logisch ist die Meerforellenangelei interessant, allerdings wird sie garantiert nicht interessant*er*!
Durch die zum Teil eingestellten dänischen Besatzmaßnahmen werden die Fische nun garantiert merklich weniger - dadurch das der Kram gehyped wird, wird es immer mehr Leute an die Küste treiben und die Spritpreise machen ihr übriges.
Warum sollte die Meerforellenangelei nun also interessant*er* werden? 
Mir fällt nichts ein, rein gar nichts.




> Klar kann man sich da einigen. Mit den meisten Menschen kann man normal reden und wenn dann einer kommt und stellt sich neben mir dann geh ich halt ein paar Meter weg.



Ich hab da aber absolut keinen Bock drauf mit irgendwelchen Leuten zu diskutieren. 
Wenn ich an die Küste fahre will ich meine Ruhe haben und einfach nur fischen. Ein kurzer Schnack gehört natürlich dazu, dabei soll es dann aber definitiv auch bleiben.


----------



## Alaska2010 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

@barschkönig
Unterdrücke im Forum bloss weder Alter noch sonst was, schon gar nicht deine eigenen, im Gegesatz zu anderen durchdachten Ansichten!#6 Natürlich hat Rügen ein Problem mit der zunehmenden Zahl an Anglern. Dieses Problem hast aber nicht du verursacht und wird in diesem Thread sehr einseitig dargestellt. 

Offenbar wird mit dem zunehmend gehässigen Ton in diesem Thread nicht wahrgenommen, was draussen auf dem Wasser, mit zahlreichen Guides und vielen bezahlenden Gästen läuft und welche Werbung dafür gemacht wird! Aber die Uferangler werden halt viel besser wahrgenommen.

Vielleicht braucht es in naher Zukunft wirklich tiefe Fangzahlbeschränkungen und lange Schonzeiten, aber verbaut Neu- und Junganglern nicht ihre Träume in solchen Gewässern (statt im Forellenpuff) zu angeln.

Wünsche euch trotz allem eine schöne Fischerei auf Rügen


----------



## Norge Herbi (19. März 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

Nachdem in der Gegend um Boltenhagen nach der Öffnung der Grenze die erste Zeit ein Eldorado war auf Meerforellen zu fischen war es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die ersten leider in Angelläden ihre Fänge bekannt gaben.Wir sind dann nach Rügen weitergefahren.Ein Freund sein Onkel war Lachsfischer und er gab uns den Tip nach Arkona zu fahren .Hier erlebten  ein fischen auf Meerforellen wie man es sich normal nicht vorstellen kann.Fische von 5-7 Kilo waren an der Tagesordnung.2 bis 3 Jahre waren wir pragtisch alleine dort bis auch ein Freund davon erzählten der das wieder andere erzählte und die sogar mit ein Filmteam dort hinfuhren.Wir können heute nur noch auf die alten Zeit zurückblicken.Nicht nur das es mehr Angler gibt die ihr Glück auf Meerforellen versuchen gibt es auch noch über 100 Boote.Trotzdem hat man auch heute noch eine reelle Chance ein guten Fisch zu fangen.
Es grüßt Norge Herbi


----------



## Dorschdiggler (19. März 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*



Norge Herbi schrieb:


> ......Nachdem in der Gegend um Boltenhagen nach der Öffnung der Grenze die erste Zeit ein Eldorado war auf Meerforellen......



da gebe ich Dir Recht, Du darfst aber auch bitte nicht verschweigen, wie masslos da einige gewesen sind. 
Da wurden reihenweise Ü70er abgeschlagen und in Müllsacken vom Strand weggeschleppt, 
als wenn es morgen keine Meerforellen mehr geben könnte 
Da brauchte es gar kein Gespräch im Angelladen......
Jeder konnte sehen, was da abging und das verbreitete sich
in einer unglaublichen Geschwindigkeit.....


----------



## Norge Herbi (29. März 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

Ich muß den Dorschdiggler recht geben das es einige gab die Meerforellenorgien vor Boltenhagen und Steinbeck veranstaltet haben.Aber vorher war man froh wenn man an unser Küste mal 2-3 Fische gefangen hat und bin leider auf Rügen bevor es keine Begrenzung gab auch einmal den Rausch erlegen und habe 10 Meerforellen von 2,5--5 Kilo mitgenommen und bestimmt noch 10 zurückgesetzt.Heute würde es mir es nicht mehr passieren.Einige Zeit haben wir auch auf Flügge bei Ostwind sehr gut gefangen.Diese stelle habe wir durch unser Brandungsangeln rausbekommen da immer eine Meerforelle dabei war.Aber auch hier ist das Sprichwort eingetroffen irgendwann mußte man ja sagen wo man die guten Fische gefangen hat.Man muß auch daran denken das es heute sicher 10 mal soviel Meerforelenangler gibt und auf Google-Earth kann man sich jede intressante Stelle ansehen.Leider ist mir durch eine Krankheit nicht vergönnt auf Meerforellen zu fischen was ich mit oder ohne Fang noch gerne machen möchte.
Es grüßt Norge Herbi und viel Petri-Heil allen Meerforellenangler.


----------



## Marcus van K (2. April 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

moin,

wäre es denn nicht allzu gerecht auch in der Westdeutschen Ostsee eine Abgabe zu zahlen und ein mindestmaß und eine Fangbeschränkung von 3 Salmoniden am Tag festzulegen?

dann wären die Fleischmacher zumindest von der Gesetzgebung her an der Kette gelegt!


----------



## marioschreiber (2. April 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

Hätte ich persönlich kein Problem mit !

Mir würde es aber auch schon reichen wenn öfter mal kontrolliert werden würde !
Ich bin in den letzten zehn Jahren einmal kontrolliert worden, und das auch nur weil ich falsch am Strand geparkt hatte (Polizei). Nach dem Motto :"Wenn wir schon dabei sind können sie uns ja auch mal ihren Angelschein zeigen!"
Ich denke aber das die von Mindestmassen und Schonzeiten keine Ahnung gehabt hätten .....


----------



## OssiHWI (2. April 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

Die Abgabe dürfte kein Problem darstellen. Das einzige was in meinen Augen schwierig werden dürfte, ist die Fänge bzw. die Anzahl der Fänge zu kontrollieren. Und so lange es immer noch Leute gibt die mehr als sie eigentlich brauchen vom Strand schleppen, wird man da auch nicht Herr der Lage....

|wavey:


----------



## Rosi (2. April 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*



Marcus van K schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> wäre es denn nicht allzu gerecht auch in der Westdeutschen Ostsee eine Abgabe zu zahlen und ein mindestmaß und eine Fangbeschränkung von 3 Salmoniden am Tag festzulegen?
> 
> dann wären die Fleischmacher zumindest von der Gesetzgebung her an der Kette gelegt!



Naja, das klingt jetzt so, als würde das Land Meck-Pom/S-H zur Strafe für Fänge eine Gebühr erheben. Das ist aber nicht so.

Die Gebühr, welche bei uns erhoben wird, ist geschichtlich gewachsen. Was in SH nicht so ist. Also schreit nicht danach!


----------



## BB-cruiser (3. April 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

Genau Rosi denn neben Spritkosten ,Kurkarte und Parkgebüren auch nach einer Mefosteuer zu schreien ist kompletter Schwachsinn  .Und Fleisch machen mit Meerforellen ich frage mich auf welchen Planeten wohnt den der Gute das ist lächerlich


----------



## Marcus van K (3. April 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*



Rosi schrieb:


> Naja, das klingt jetzt so, als würde das Land Meck-Pom/S-H zur Strafe für Fänge eine Gebühr erheben. Das ist aber nicht so.
> 
> Die Gebühr, welche bei uns erhoben wird, ist geschichtlich gewachsen. Was in SH nicht so ist. Also schreit nicht danach!


 

das soll auch nicht als Strafe gedacht sein sondern als eine Art Eintrittsgeld wie in M-V halt auch(erholungspauschale). Wir müssen doch sowieso an jedem Gewässer bezahlen um dort Angeln zu dürfen, warum dann nicht auch an der WestOstsee? Wenn dann mit dem Geld auch irgendwelche Projekte gefördert werden wie zb. Kinderangeln, Besatz und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist das doch alles ok.

Auf jeden Fall müsste viel mehr Kontrolliert werden.
Ich hab meine Papiere noch nie am Strand zeigen müssen!
Wer hat denn da überhaupt die Hand drauf?
Ehrenamtlicher Kontrolleur zu werden kann doch eigentlich nicht so schwer sein oder?

Aber die Leute die alles abknüppeln sind dann die ersten die Rummaulen..........


----------



## Marcus van K (3. April 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> Genau Rosi denn neben Spritkosten ,Kurkarte und Parkgebüren auch nach einer Mefosteuer zu schreien ist kompletter Schwachsinn .Und Fleisch machen mit Meerforellen ich frage mich auf welchen Planeten wohnt den der Gute das ist lächerlich


 
Lächerlich?
Spritkosten?
Dann bleib doch zu hause man!

Sag mir mal welches Hobby nix kostet!?

Mit Fleischmachen meine ich, mit 5 untermaßigen am Strand rumzulaufen! 
Soviel zum Thema Mindestmaß 40 cm!


----------



## Tipp (3. April 2011)

*AW: Fagen ist silber, schweigen ist Gold!*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> Dennoch ist er so reif, dass er seine Meinung ohne persönliche Angriffe deutlich machen kann. Meinen Respekt dafür.
> 
> Bitte diskutiert sachlich und ohne persönliche Beleidigungen weiter.



Ganz meine Meinung!
Man muss nicht erst 21 sein um eine eigene Meinung haben zu dürfen.

Wir leben hier ja auf der Erde und da gibt es halt ausser uns noch weitere Menschen.
Ich finde jeder, der die Berechtigungsscheine hat, sollte auch berechtigt sein zu Angeln wo er darf und möchte.

Ich finde es irgendwie merkwürdig ein Forum, in dem es ja nunmal darum geht seine Erfahrungen zu teilen etc., dazu zu nutzen darauf hinzuweisen, dass doch bitte jeder seine Erfahrungen, Tipps etc, für sich behalten sollte.

Wir sind doch Angler und keine "geheime Bruderschaft" oder sowas.

Wenn man in einem Restaurant, oder an einem Angelgewässer oder halt sonstwo mal keinen passenden Platz bekommt, dann ist das eben so. So spielt das Leben...

Da ich persönlich nicht besonders viel Ahnung vom Angeln habe, bin ich auf Tipps und Ratschläge anderer oft angewiesen und deshalb helfe ich auch gern selbst anderen wenn ich mal etwas weiss.

Ich bin aber generell ein Mensch, der anderen ihre Erfolge gönnt, gern teilt und oft lieber gibt als zu nehmen.

Ich persönlich lebe mit meiner Einstellung meist ganz gut.


----------



## schl.wetterangler (3. April 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

ist ja nicht nur so das wir in Meck. Pom. 20€ im Jahr zahlen wir haben außerdem haben wir ein höheres Mindestmaß (45cm) wasfür mich persönlich das bessere ist ich wäre sogar bereit auf 50 zu gehen würde langfristig gesehen für große Fische und einen gesicherten Bestand sorgen .Und dann haben wir für die Mefo noch Schonzeit vom14.9.-14.12. womit ja eigentlich die komplette Herbstsesaion flachfällt, und die Fangbegrenzung von 3 Fischen am Tag auch nicht zu vergessen. Ich möchte nicht die von SH ich fände es besser unsere dort zu übernehmen zumindest das Mindestmaß ich find ne 40 Mefo ist lächerlich und tut mir persöhnlich leid wenn man schon mal ne feiste ü 70iger in Händen hielt wird man diese auch nicht mehr mitnehmen sondern sich mit Küsschen fürs nächste mal verabreden.

Stellt nur meine Meinung dar
Gr Andreas


----------



## Marcus van K (3. April 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*



schl.wetterangler schrieb:


> ist ja nicht nur so das wir in Meck. Pom. 20€ im Jahr zahlen wir haben außerdem haben wir ein höheres Mindestmaß (45cm) wasfür mich persönlich das bessere ist ich wäre sogar bereit auf 50 zu gehen würde langfristig gesehen für große Fische und einen gesicherten Bestand sorgen .Und dann haben wir für die Mefo noch Schonzeit vom14.9.-14.12. womit ja eigentlich die komplette Herbstsesaion flachfällt, und die Fangbegrenzung von 3 Fischen am Tag auch nicht zu vergessen. Ich möchte nicht die von SH ich fände es besser unsere dort zu übernehmen zumindest das Mindestmaß ich find ne 40 Mefo ist lächerlich und tut mir persöhnlich leid wenn man schon mal ne feiste ü 70iger in Händen hielt wird man diese auch nicht mehr mitnehmen sondern sich mit Küsschen fürs nächste mal verabreden.
> 
> Stellt nur meine Meinung dar
> Gr Andreas


 

 Dito  :m


----------



## Rosi (3. April 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*



schl.wetterangler schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht die von SH ich fände es besser unsere dort zu übernehmen
> Gr Andreas



Hallo Andreas, das ist nicht notwendig. In SH laufen die Meerforellenprojekte schon viel länger als bei uns. Es gibt dort mehr Fisch. Von daher müssen die Bestände nicht so geschützt werden wie in Meck-Pom.


----------



## Fynn_sh (3. April 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*



Rosi schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas, das ist nicht notwendig. In SH laufen die Meerforellenprojekte schon viel länger als bei uns. Es gibt dort mehr Fisch. Von daher müssen die Bestände nicht so geschützt werden wie in Meck-Pom.



WAS? |bigeyes
Weil es mehr Fische gibt, müssen die Bestände nicht so geschützt werden? #q
Wir denken mal wieder nur von der Tapete zur Wand, sehr schön #6

Man gut die Dänen denken da ein wenig anders #6


----------



## silversucker (4. April 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

weiß nicht, ob es bei uns mehr fisch gibt
aber es gibt bei uns wohl weniger stellnetze.


----------



## Bassey (4. April 2011)

*AW: Fagen ist silber, schweigen ist Gold!*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> @ jobayer nicht schlecht fürs erste Posting aber hättest du damals auf der Arbeit nicht Fotos von deinen Fischen gezeigt und nicht erzählt wo du die leckeren Kerle gefangen hast  wer weiß vielleicht hättest du heute noch Platz auf Rügen unserer größten deutschen Insel



Du kennst den Kerl also und siehe da er ist im Prinzip selbst Schuld? ^^


----------



## BB-cruiser (4. April 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

@ M v k  ich weiß nicht was dich geritten hat aber vielleicht sitzt du ja im Amt und vertickst Gebührenmarken du hast recht Hobbys kosten Geld aber ich möchte selbst entscheiden wann und wofür ich mein Geld ausgebe : Gelder werden doch zum größten Teil Zweckentfremdet  du solltest die Strände mal mit erhobenen Zeigefinger ablaufen ich glaube du hast das Zeug dazu .Die DDR hatte schon immer Kontrolleure warum nicht auch Im Westen gelle #d


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. April 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*



BB-cruiser schrieb:


> .....Die DDR hatte schon immer Kontrolleure warum nicht auch Im Westen gelle #d



wie war das noch mit der Sachlichkeit ?

und ich muss Marcus Recht geben. 
Die Leute, die (fast) alles abknüppeln, sind diejenigen, die als Erste rummaulen.....
Mich persönlich würde eine häufigere Kontrolle nicht gerade stören.
Und obwohl ich über die Jahre gesehen wesentlich öfter in Deutschland als in Dänemark gefischt habe, wurde ich in Dänemark häufiger kontrolliert.
Warum auch nicht....ich habe nichts zu verbergen #c

Und zur Aussage das Bestände nicht, oder nur mehr oder weniger, geschützt werden müssen nur soviel : Der Mensch schaffte es bisher fast jede Spezies auszurotten, oder an den Rand der völligen Ausrottung zu bringen. Und eine halt- oder masslose Entnahme in SH ist nur ein weiterer Schritt in so eine Richtung. Und da wirken Fangbeschränkungen und Kontrollen vielleicht etwas entgegen.
Hat aber mit dem eigentlichen Thema dieses Threads nicht mehr so richtig was zu tun - oder ??


----------



## Norge Herbi (7. April 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

Das Thema heißt:Fangen ist Silber,schweigen ist Gold und nicht Mindesmaße oder Fangbegrenzung.Wenn man auf die Fänge in April raufsieht muß man feststellen das die meißten nur waage ihre Fangplätze angeben.Die Fänge auf Rügen konnten nicht mehr verheimlicht werden da sie auch im Fernseh gezeigt wurden und auch die Angelpresse sich dies Thema annahm.Bedauerlich aber manchmal ist schweigen doch Gold wert.


----------



## BB-cruiser (7. April 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

das ist wieder typisch wir regen uns auf wenn die Strände überlaufen sind ,wenn Leute in ihren Urlaub ihre erste  Mefo fangen und die auch noch mitnehmen weil es da wo sie wohnen keine Ostsee gibt .Und dann gibt es Leute die für eine Entnahmegebühr sind ,Kontrollen müssen her was denn noch ?Denkt denn mal jemand über die Stellnetzfischerrei und den Berufsfischern nach .Wir Angler werden den Bestand nicht schaffen aber den Spass an der Freud bei solchen Forderungen . Einfach mal locker durch die Hose atmen .Übrigens den Begiff Fleisch machen kenne ich nur vom Schlachthof oder im Zusammenhang mit einigen wenigen "Anglern " die deswegen nach Norge fahren .Und das Wort abknübbeln von der Robbenjagd  das zum Thema Sachlichkeit. Ich gönne jedem seinen Fisch hauptsache ist es ist nicht meiner


----------



## volkerm (7. April 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*

Moin,

noch mal zum Anfang:
Nach meiner Erfahrung kann man auf Rügen locker, auch mit div. Stellenempfehlungen im Gepäck, ein Woche kontaktfrei fischen.
Ganz trivial ist es auf der Insel nicht.
Damit erledigt sich einiges von selbst.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## fischlandmefo (7. April 2011)

*AW: Fangen ist Silber, schweigen ist Gold!*



volkerma schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> noch mal zum Anfang:
> Nach meiner Erfahrung kann man auf Rügen locker, auch mit div. Stellenempfehlungen im Gepäck, ein Woche kontaktfrei fischen.
> ...


Kann ich unterschreiben!!! Auch auf Rügen braucht man die richtigen Umstände und viel Glück um eine schöne Mefo zu erwischen.
Und oft wird man Schneider bleiben.....(ausser manchmal:g|rolleyes!!!)
Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------

